# Close to Shore Numbers



## fish2day

Can anyone give me numbers or names of a few wrecks or reefs within 5 miles of shore. I would like to fish close in. I was told there are two reef straight out from Portafino 4 miles. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Good public numbers here
http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS%20Numbers.htm


----------



## fish2day

Thanks for the list. I didn't see the distance from shore. Does anyone know a few close in without going through all them??


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Let me be the first to sell you some public numbers.....hehehe.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Let me be the first to sell you some public numbers.....hehehe.


Yeah, that never gets old.


----------



## COALTRAIN

PAWGhunter said:


> Good public numbers here
> http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS%20Numbers.htm


Nice.


----------



## sealark

fish2day said:


> Thanks for the list. I didn't see the distance from shore. Does anyone know a few close in without going through all them??


Do like everyone else has to do put the numbers on the computer and plot them from there if you have a GPS it should have planning software available. Nothing wrong with asking for the numbers but you can do a little leg work so to speak.. :thumbup:


----------



## COALTRAIN

sealark said:


> Do like everyone else has to do put the numbers on the computer and plot them from there if you have a GPS it should have planning software available. Nothing wrong with asking for the numbers but you can do a little leg work so to speak.. :thumbup:


Yep I agree. Scour the internet for #'s. Thats what I did. Its a pain but worth it when you get to pub #'s and nobodys there. Google kml and and smart phone will get get you there. Trust me.


----------



## esenjam

fish2day said:


> Can anyone give me numbers or names of a few wrecks or reefs within 5 miles of shore. I would like to fish close in. I was told there are two reef straight out from Portafino 4 miles. Any advice appreciated.


PM me an email address and I'll send you the MBT numbers that you can open in Google Earth. You can plot them and see them for free.


----------



## mfbt

Do I have to manually input all those numbers onto my gps or is there a better way


----------



## esenjam

mfbt said:


> Do I have to manually input all those numbers onto my gps or is there a better way


If you have a copy of Navionics Chartplotter (it was free last year for Boat US Members) you can upload them into that in various formats and then convert them to whatever format your GPS uses. They're all different and proprietary.

Or if you take a Micro SD card to Gerry at George's Electronics on Navy Blvd in P'Cola, ask real nice, and he'll load public numbers for you in the format you need for your machine - most likely for free.


----------



## spinfactor

esenjam said:


> If you have a copy of Navionics Chartplotter (it was free last year for Boat US Members) you can upload them into that in various formats and then convert them to whatever format your GPS uses. They're all different and proprietary.
> 
> Or if you take a Micro SD card to Gerry at George's Electronics on Navy Blvd in P'Cola, ask real nice, and he'll load public numbers for you in the format you need for your machine - most likely for free.


Thats cool.... thanks for advice


----------



## Chapman5011

spinfactor said:


> Thats cool.... thanks for advice


If not, go and call scott at blue water ship store in foley. Google their number if needed. For 50 bucks, he will fill your machine up with numbers from pensacola to Mississippi waters. Some inshore, some offshore but close to land all the way to the deep water rigs way out. I think 1200 is how many numbers he put on my humminbird 797. 
Most are pyrimids, but he has pretty much all public numbers you could ever want for 50 bucks. 
All the wrecks also
MBT is also a great site to find a bunch of number but you have to download each one.


----------



## spinfactor

Outstanding!!! Thanks a million


----------



## redlegs

- Google Earth is a wonderful free resource since it displays waypoints visually.
- MBT numbers have been converted to single files over the years and posted right here on PFF, here's an older thread (http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/)
- The search tool right here on PFF is a wonderful tool since tons of public numbers have already been converted in to multitudes of differing formats (so you don't have to load them one at a time). For example (http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/)


----------



## amarcafina

mfbt said:


> Do I have to manually input all those numbers onto my gps or is there a better way


Always looking for a Short cut !!


----------



## Kim

I bought Mapsource by Garmin when it first came out and I'm still using it to manage my fishing spot numbers. I can import, export, burn chips or disks what ever I want to do. I just wish I had verified more Loran numbers than I did. Sometimes the Andren program conversion is good and most times it's not but I still find new spots looking for my old spots with a slightly off number.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

buy a chart, west marine has one as does outcast, all Public #,s on them one of the charts has more on it, but I don't remember which


----------



## spinfactor

20simmons sea skiff said:


> buy a chart, west marine has one as does outcast, all Public #,s on them one of the charts has more on it, but I don't remember which


You can never go wrong with Old School


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

buy a chart from west marine or outcast


----------



## feelin' wright

One thing to think about is that although there is a wreck 3-4 miles off the shore from Portofino called the brass ship or the brass wreck, it is a 18 mile ride to it since it is so far east of the pass. Much better areas 18 miles south of the pass and a lot more wrecks to fish on. We have numbers that far east but rarely fish them. If you are going via a kayak them my response does not matter


----------



## gator7_5

I went to MBT, esc county, etc. and cant find any numbers west of Pensacola Pass in state waters. Just a huge void. Can someone PM me or tell me where I can find a list of published numbers that include them? I'm in a small boat leaving out of OB and its a haul to the east. Also, why doesn't the state of Florida have more public reefs in state waters?


----------



## hjorgan

Search this forum, I posted up some in GPX format a while back. You can import GPX directly into most GPS units as well as into Google Earth. When you do the file/open make sure you drop down and select gpx files.


----------

